# Sun going down over the Alfalfa



## Bellbird (May 8, 2022)

I took this pic last night.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 8, 2022)

nice pic.

im not sure where...alfalfa even grows in 'us' now.  its so dry or so wet its hard to know where
things will grow anymore.


----------



## Pecos (May 8, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> nice pic.
> 
> im not sure where...alfalfa even grows in 'us' now.  its so dry or so wet its hard to know where
> things will grow anymore.


They used to alternate it with cotton crops out in West Texas back in the 50's, but you are right, it may be too dry these days. I liked the smell of it.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 9, 2022)

Pecos said:


> They used to alternate it with cotton crops out in West Texas back in the 50's, but you are right, it may be too dry these days. I liked the smell of it.


i always liked a grass alfalfa mix, had a great source of that in NM, Mora area which is now dry and burning.
not sure how anyone affords hay anymore or for that matter how anyone can grow it.

theyre lifting water out of private ponds to drop on these fires.  there isnt that much water around the area.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

alfalfa is super healthy.  I used to buy alfalfa tablets at the health food store.  You know, when you aren't eating enough greens, never hurts to have a few of those.

Of course, there is the other alfalfa...


----------



## Bellbird (May 9, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> nice pic.
> 
> im not sure where...alfalfa even grows in 'us' now.  its so dry or so wet its hard to know where
> things will grow anymore.


Once the alfalfa is established (its roots go down 40ft when a mature plant) it likes the dry with an occasional drop of rain.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 9, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Once the alfalfa is established (its roots go down 40ft when a mature plant) it likes the dry with an occasional drop of rain.


maybe in NewZealand....Hi how are ya??.....Always wanted to live amongst you rational NZlanders.
had friends who bought a place down there, then 911 happened and they got Scared, sold it and returned
to the 'us'...which was prolly a mistake for them.

across the US SW moisture is needed to grow grasslands.  it never took much, but it took some and now
we get none.   grasses from Colorado down thru the Sonoran desert once was knee deep in Grasses.
now they have none.
places like NewZ havent changed all that much since industrialization.  the 'us' has.  it is barren now.
has deciduous trees back east and nothing across the west.

every fire pic i see across the US SW shows dry tan brown grass lands.  its spring, these grasses should
be green.  without any moisture the grass lands are brown.
its very sad.  grief.


----------



## Bellbird (May 10, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> maybe in NewZealand....Hi how are ya??.....Always wanted to live amongst you rational NZlanders.
> had friends who bought a place down there, then 911 happened and they got Scared, sold it and returned
> to the 'us'...which was prolly a mistake for them.
> 
> ...


I'm good thks. You live Rocky Mountains, didn't know anyone lived there. We live and learn, lol


----------

